# Trying to find Delta riser block kit



## snldean (May 24, 2013)

I have a 14" Delta model 28-276 band saw and I'm trying to find a riser kit to purchase. I see them for several other brands, but can't seem to find one on the Internet for delta. Am I missing something? Did it get discontinued? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

That is strange. I swore I could remember seeing one on amazon.com in the past 6 months but after checking I come up with none. Having said that I do have a 6"riser block kit from DELTA not an aftermarket company. The kit looks complete. I'll take some pictures this afternoon. Maybe we can work out a deal.

Dean


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

I got home late in the afternoon yesterday and proceeded to work outside until dark. I totally forgot to take those pictures of my spare riser block kit.  I'll get on it this afternoon when I get home from work!


----------



## snldean (May 24, 2013)

No problem. Enjoy the holiday!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/15713


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

Steve,

Sorry for not getting back to you sooner. I went through my kit and I seem to be missing the guard that goes above the upper guide blocks up to the upper wheel area. While its not essential to have this guide, it is on the dangerous side to operate the BS with out it. I have all the other main pieces, IE bolt, block and blade guard cover that goes on the left side of the saw. If you're still interested let me know.

Scott


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I would check out Iturra Design in Jacksonville FL, no web page or toll free number so will cost you a phone call or e-mail.

Check this PDF catalog from 2010 which takes a few minutes.
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/82359640/Iturra_Design_catalogue_2010.pdf

List Delta riser kit for $146 on page 78. Not sure what price is today but can e-mail him at [email protected] for current price.

Other folks might want to take a peek at this old catalog too!


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Until Delta completes the move to their new warehouse, getting the kit from them might be a problem.. however, many after-market places still claim to have them in stock, such as tools plus , and they pop up on e-bay from time to time. Iturra is another good option for all things bandsaw related. Another option if you are willing to do a little drilling is to get a riser kit for one of the clones (Grizzly, Ridgid, etc..). From what I understand, they will work but you need to re-drill the alignment pin holes. Here is one experience using the Grizzly riser kit on a Delta. Here is another using the Ridgid kit on a Delta.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Guess all Delta riser kits come with a round guidepost bar which will work but Louis recommends buying solid brass Hexagon guidepost bar if you bandsaw came with one. I am reading out of a 2005 catalog when they still had a toll free number and provided catalogs when called.

Grizzly Kit will run you $98 and have to modify components to make it work.

Tools Plus might save you some money $139 plus $6.50 shipping.

Iturra, tad more expensive but will give you greater accuracy buying kit and Hex guidepost if needed. He also sells good bandsaw blades and other part for you bandsaw.

Only other place know that may have parts for your bandsaw. Have to have part number which provides at his site. Scroll down to your bandsaw model number.

http://www.mikestools.com/Delta-Band-Saws-Parts-Lists_2277.aspx


----------



## MacNut11 (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow Wildwood thanks for that Iturra Design catalog it is something else. That's a lot of bandsaw info and accessories. Been out of the woodworking loop for a long time so I've never heard of them.

I also have a Delta 14" open stand with 1/2hp motor that I'd like to put the Riser kit on but I know I'll need a larger motor also. It was made in the US, I think I bought it around 1991.


----------



## snldean (May 24, 2013)

Thanks everybody for your feedback. I finally found one on ebay. I spent the extra money and got one made specifically for the Delta. I think it was more fear of the unknown than anything else. Now that I have seen it and installed it, I think drilling the holes in the Grizzly model would probably have worked out just fine. Either way, I've got the BS up and running. Now I just have to find time to work on the project that drove me this direction in the first place!


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Mac, Louis recommends you change your motor to 1 1/2 or 2 HP if add a riser kit. I guess no one could argue with that advice. Both Iturra & Mike will respond to e-mails although may not be timely.

Steve, good luck with old new bandsaw.


----------



## jte9999 (Aug 23, 2012)

I found mine on Amazon last October, 2012, for $89.99 with free shipping. It's under Delta 28-984 Height attachment for 14" DELTA Bandsaws.

-jay KCMO


----------



## MacNut11 (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks Wildwood. I was thinking 1 1/2 hp but I'll look into a 2 hp. I'd like to stay under $200. I remember paying $500 for the bandsaw. I'd actually like to have a step pulley to slow it down a bit for resawing.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Jul 4, 2012)

ScottKaye, I sent you a PM Re; the spare riser block?


----------



## TheWoodRaccoon (Nov 9, 2015)

Does anybody have one? I'm looking at a delta saw now and I'm trying to see if I can find a riser kit.


----------



## synergiesabound (Feb 14, 2016)

Hey Raccoon, did you ever find a riser kit? I see one on ebay.


----------



## TheWoodRaccoon (Nov 9, 2015)

> Hey Raccoon, did you ever find a riser kit? I see one on ebay.
> 
> - synergiesabound


First, Thnks so much for thinking of me! I really appreciate that!

I did see it, and i bid on it actually. I set my max bid to go up to $125 total, but it's well beyond that at this point. I expect it to sell for over $150, but it's just not worth it to me for that much. For $100, or even used on ebay i can get a Jet riser block and just remove the indexing pins to make it work.


----------



## synergiesabound (Feb 14, 2016)

My pleasure R!

Price did seem high, and with just picking up my saw here in CA yesterday I feel the need to do a bit more digging. Any info you can impart regarding the Jet riser would be great.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I have a riser block kit for my Delta 14" saw…..I bought it brand new when I bought my saw….Never been used…Still in the box….I think I give $70.00 for the complete kit…..I also bought a Mortise attachment for my Delta 16" drill press at the same time…..Still in the box….Used two times…Then I bought my Delta mortiser…..


----------



## TheWoodRaccoon (Nov 9, 2015)

That riser kit on ebay just sold for $177!!! It's crazy what some people will pay for those….


----------



## synergiesabound (Feb 14, 2016)

Yes that is rather exorbinant!


----------



## synergiesabound (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi Rick, I'd love the riser, could you perhaps message me? Thank You.


----------



## synergiesabound (Feb 14, 2016)

Does anyone have any experience with the aftermarket jobs they have on amazon?
Thanks!


----------



## TheWoodRaccoon (Nov 9, 2015)

> Hi Rick, I d love the riser, could you perhaps message me? Thank You.
> 
> - synergiesabound


I already asked him, he aint sellin it. He's using it for his son's saw i think.


----------



## TheWoodRaccoon (Nov 9, 2015)

> Does anyone have any experience with the aftermarket jobs they have on amazon?
> Thanks!
> 
> - synergiesabound


Aftermarket? Oh, i sent you a PM, did you get it?


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Someone in the reviews for this Grizzly said they made it work for a Delta.

http://www.amazon.com/Grizzly-H3051-Riser-Block-G0555/dp/B0000DD4HM


----------



## buildxyz (Apr 16, 2016)

I own the exact same model as your bandsaw and just installed a Grizzly riser kit. Everything was pretty straight forward except the guide post which I machined myself.

Here is the entire installation with pictures


----------



## WesternRevival (Feb 14, 2015)

2016, I found this thread because I'm looking for the riser kit… Can't find it anywhere. Anyone have a line on one?


----------

